
Truckers Forum: What do you think of self-driving trucks? - objectivistbrit
http://www.thetruckersreport.com/truckingindustryforum/threads/self-driving-trucks-are-here-licensed-in-nevada.280439/
======
nibs
It would appear we are in between the ignoring phase and the laughing phase,
with respect to the attitude of the incumbent.

